# More Sanibel/Captiva ???



## kicker (Dec 16, 2006)

Growing up me and the family used to go and stay in Sanibel every summer until I hit high school, and now college, so I haven't been in years. Well a week ago my mom called me and said she got a condo in Sanibel for next week and wants me to come down. With many memories of catching snook all week long off the beach, this will be my first time there as a boat owner (...and being 21, mmm, daiquiris and watching the sunset!!  ).

After reading threw the thread from a couple weeks ago, a couple fishing spots on my list are: 
-Redfish Pass and areas to the north
-Pineland area of Pine Island

I spend all my time fishing Mosquito Lagoon for redfish in areas with little to no tide change. I'd like to try fishin for some nice snook and tarpon. What do you guys suggest I look for as far as what tides are the best, fish the grass flats, mangrove shorelines, docks.

Thanks for any help!


----------



## litlblusrn4bigred (Jan 8, 2007)

Your best bet is to get a top spot map. That will give you areas to concentrate on. Red fish pass is a good start as well as the pineland and pine island areas produce nice reds from what i heard while i was there. Look for bait on the surface in 3-5 foot of water usually is a good place to find pin fish and thread fins. Not hard to find mangroves in the area, top spot map will show you these areas as well. Check out google satellite images to get a feel for what the area looks like(you have been there before so, Im sure you have an idea), for instance where you are going to be staying and what is in the area and around. Boca Grande pass is not far from sanibel, so, if you can get to the pass on the out going tide, look for pass crabs flowing out witth the tide, trust me, once the tide is really moving out, the pass crabs practically jump in the boat. Get yourself a long handled net to catch them with. Go out in the pass and watch for the tarpon to roll on the surface, you need to hook the crab gentley so that when he is in the water he still swims like a crab. If he is "doubled over" or clinched(lack of better word) you wont catch anything because the crab has to be perfect. He must still be able to swim like you see them swim before you catch them, you will see. I used rapala twitchin raps parallel with the mangroves and that produced some nice snook. Look for tarpon on the flats as well, I seen a 150-200lb. tarpon free jump in about 3-4 foot of water while I was there, what a sight!! 

The last hour of the incoming tide and the first 2 hours of the out going tide are supposed to be the best fishing. I am still learning tides myself. Get yourself a tide chart for the area you are in and for the pass' so you can figure out whe to be there at the right time. Well, if I think of anything else I will post it. I hope you had as much fun as I did. Good luck!


----------



## brew1891 (Dec 10, 2006)

redfish pass will be going off a few hours before the low tide when it is outgoing heavily, per the locals i know down there its not that good on the incoming. fish the south side near the condos and the barge...watch out for the dolphins when you release the snook, they are out of control and will follow boats waiting for a free meal of a stunned snook. 

just watch out around low tide in the pine island area...it can get real skinny fast! but there are lots of holes for jumping up and shutting down. 

lots of bait near the 3 span of captiva bridge as of a few weeks ago...saw some rolling tarpon in the area too


----------



## kicker (Dec 16, 2006)

Thanks guys. Ive been lookin over the aerials all day lookin for places that look good. I fished redfish pass one year with a guide, about 3 seconds after releasing a good sized jack a dolphin surfaced right near the boat with what I'm sure was the fish I had just released in its mouth.


----------



## Weedy (Dec 11, 2006)

We have had major problems with the dolphins catching all the fish that are let go. Once you dehook the fish, if you can, throw the fish away from the boat, the dolphins are hanging around the boats looking for free meals.
Weedy


----------



## kicker (Dec 16, 2006)

Will do weedy!

Now for the most important problem to solve...

We'll be staying at the SunDial, and they won't allow the boat in the parking lot overnight. 

Any suggestions of a Marina with in/out access, meaning we could get in early, like oh dark thirty, launch the boat at either their ramps or pull it out and launch at the public ramp. Back in the lot before dark. 

Would prefer to stay on the Sanibel end of the Island, but Captiva will also work, don't want to have to cross the bridge.


----------



## litlblusrn4bigred (Jan 8, 2007)

ohhh good luck on that one. im not sure about that. i stayed at castaways and had my own boat slip and didnt have to worry about taking the boat out of the water. good luck. maybe weedy might know. weedy, yo!!


----------



## Weedy (Dec 11, 2006)

Kicker,
Give me a call today if you can after 10am. I am trying to find a place for you and have to make a few phone calls. There is only one marina on the Sanibel and I am not sure if they do that kind of stuff. Like I said, give me a call and I will let you know.
Weedy
239-770-0692


----------



## kicker (Dec 16, 2006)

Weedy, I just saw your post. Thanks for the help but my problem has been solved ;D

I'll be there all week if you or any of you other west coasters wanna meet and do some fishin!


----------



## Weedy (Dec 11, 2006)

kicker,
If your option falls threw, Sanibel Marina will let you keep the boat in the water there for 2.00 a foot, plus they will let you keep the trailer there if you keep the boat there. When will you be coming down?? Give me a call and let me know your plans, maybe if I can get the time off we can go wet a line.
Weedy
239-770-0692


----------

